# Sumumpa kang mahalin mo ako habang buhay



## sikofu

I wanted to know if anyone can translate this to english for me. I can read some tagalog, but I'm not sure if I wrote this down correctly.

Sumumpa kang mahalin mo ako habang buhay​


----------



## pharabus

"Swear to me that you will love me for the rest of life" (maybe this can mean "forever" rather than rest of life)

I am not a native speaker, this was translated by my partner who is.


----------



## tanzhang

sumumpa kang mahalin mo ako sa habang buhay
swear to me that you will love me for the rest of my life

that looks right


----------



## epistolario

tanzhang said:


> sumumpa kang mahalin mo ako sa habang buhay
> swear to me that you will love me for the rest of my life
> 
> that looks right



I believe this is better: 

Promise me that _you_ will love me for the rest of _your_ life.


----------

